# embuchado / estado interresante



## FloMar

As expressões 'ela esta num estado interessante' e 'ela está embuchada' significam a mesma coisa?


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, ela está "grávida".
Estado interessante é ironia que se consolidou. 
Buchuda em tom jovial e carinhoso pode ser, mas o contexto tem que ajudar. Buchudinha também. Já embuchada soa bastante rude no Brasil. Não sei se usam em Portugal. 
Também se diz no Brasil que a mulher está "esperando nenen" ou simplesmente "esperando".
Prenhe ou prenha ficam as fêmeas dos animais.


----------



## Guigo

Ari RT said:


> No Brasil, ela está "grávida".
> Prenhe ou prenha ficam as fêmeas dos animais.



Atualmente, recomenda-se que às fêmeas de outros primatas da família dos hominídeos*, os chamados símios, sejam consideradas como "grávidas".
Também dizemos, eventualmente, para animais de estimação, como cães e gatos, que as fêmeas estão grávidas, mas trata-se de uma questão mais de empatia.

* Hominídeos são uma família taxonômica, dentro da ordem dos primatas, que incluem macacos haplorrinos e catarrinos, entre eles a espécie _Homo sapiens_.


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi essas expressões em Portugal.

Normalmente diz-se que alguém _está grávida, está de bebé, está à espera de bebé, está de esperanças_. Também se pode classificar a gravidez como _estado de graça._

Por vezes, quando a barriga é muito grande, costuma-se dizer que a mulher está _gravidíssima_.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar, no título está escrito "embuchado" (masculino).
Estou como a englishmania, nunca ouvi tais expressões em Portugal.
*Estado interessante*, para um nativo de português, soa muito estranho para que seja uma referência a uma mulher grávida.
*Embuchada*, soa muito grosseiro para o mesmo efeito.


----------



## Vanda

São termos popularmente usados num passado não muito distante.


----------



## Carfer

'Embuchado', em Portugal, só conheço como significando amuado ou alguém que é obrigado a "engolir" o que pensa ou queria dizer.
Acho curioso que nunca tenham ouvido a expressão 'estado interessante' em Portugal, um eufemismo que sempre julguei comum para 'gravidez'.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> 'Embuchado', em Portugal, só conheço como significando amuado ou alguém que é obrigado a "engolir" o que pensa ou queria dizer.
> Acho curioso que nunca tenham ouvido a expressão 'estado interessante' em Portugal, um eufemismo que sempre julguei comum para 'gravidez'.



Talvez já se tenha usado em tempos... Eu nunca ouvi.

A verdade é que o _priberam_ a regista.
*estado interessante*
• Gravidez.


----------



## Ari RT

O particípio usado como adjetivo implica em que a mulher seja o objeto passivo do ato masculino de plantar-lhe um filho, ainda mais no "bucho". As conotações são horríveis, o modo como soa é pior. Mas ainda pior é o verbo embuchar. Já tive o desprazer de ouvir que Fulano "embuchou" a namorada e aí... olha o problema...


----------



## Guigo

Ari RT said:


> O particípio usado como adjetivo implica em que a mulher seja o objeto passivo do ato masculino de plantar-lhe um filho, ainda mais no "bucho". As conotações são horríveis, o modo como soa é pior. Mas ainda pior é o verbo embuchar. Já tive o desprazer de ouvir que Fulano "embuchou" a namorada e aí... olha o problema...



O gaudério fala que casa com a guria pois só quer "tirar cria".  

_No dia alegre do meu noivado
Pedi a mão todo emocionado
A mãe da moça me garantiu: É virgem, só que morou no Rio
O pai falou: é carne de primeira
Mas se abre a boca só sai besteira
Eu disse: fico com essa guria
Só quero mesmo pra tirar cria _

Brincadeira, pessoal, mas está na letra da canção "Maria Fumaça" (Kleiton & Kledir), de 1980, que conta as desventuras de um guasca, andando de trem ou comboio.


----------



## FloMar

pfaa09 said:


> FloMar, no título está escrito "embuchado" (masculino).
> Estou como a englishmania, nunca ouvi tais expressões em Portugal.
> *Estado interessante*, para um nativo de português, soa muito estranho para que seja uma referência a uma mulher grávida.
> *Embuchada*, soa muito grosseiro para o mesmo efeito.


obrigada pela correção



Ari RT said:


> O particípio usado como adjetivo implica em que a mulher seja o objeto passivo do ato masculino de plantar-lhe um filho, ainda mais no "bucho". As conotações são horríveis, o modo como soa é pior. Mas ainda pior é o verbo embuchar. Já tive o desprazer de ouvir que Fulano "embuchou" a namorada e aí... olha o problema...


Muito obrigada pela informação sobre as conotações.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Acho curioso que nunca tenham ouvido a expressão 'estado interessante' em Portugal, um eufemismo que sempre julguei comum para 'gravidez'.





pfaa09 said:


> *Estado interessante*, para um nativo de português, soa muito estranho para que seja uma referência a uma mulher grávida.


Depois da mensagem #7, do Carfer, mais concretamente a parte que aqui cito, devo dizer que a parte aqui citada da minha intervenção só faz sentido para nativos como eu que nunca tinha ouvido tal eufemismo.


----------



## englishmania

pfaa09 said:


> Depois da mensagem #7, do Carfer, mais concretamente a parte que aqui cito, devo dizer que a parte aqui citada da minha intervenção só faz sentido para nativos como eu que nunca tinha ouvido tal eufemismo.


Idem.

A verdade é que a minha reação foi como a do pfaa09. A expressão também me soou muito estranha.  Como já disse, talvez já tenha sido muito usada em tempos e agora seja menos, visto que está dicionarizada. A verdade é que nunca a ouvi e, se a ouvisse, não ia perceber.


----------



## Carfer

É uma expressão preconceituosa, que, obviamente, tende a ter tanto menos uso quanto mais fracos forem os interditos sobre sexo e gravidez. Como hoje se fala mais livremente disso, é natural que o uso da expressão tenha diminuído ao ponto de não fazer já sentido para muitos falantes. No entanto, não venho de um meio onde se cultivassem esses eufemismos ou houvesse uma atitude fechada sobre esses assuntos e, não obstante, dei muitas vezes com a expressão, tanto assim que a achava comum.


----------



## André Luiz Arruda

no Brasil Embuchada = Grávida
Estado interessante = seria uma ironia pelo fato de se estar grávida, mas nunca ouvi ningum falar assim.


----------



## guihenning

“Embuchada” ainda é expressão corrente no Brasil? Acho-a extremamente grosseira.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que é comum no nordeste, não vulgar, mas apenas popular. Os nordestinos que me corrijam, por favor.


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> “Embuchada” ainda é expressão corrente no Brasil? Acho-a extremamente grosseira.





Vanda said:


> Acho que é comum no nordeste, não vulgar, mas apenas popular. Os nordestinos que me corrijam, por favor.



Eu, particularmente, só escutei _embuchada_ ou _buchuda_, em representações do "casamento caipira" ou "casamento na roça", que encenávamos (e ainda encenam) quando das festas juninas. O texto, muito adaptado, aparece na literatura de cordel que, por sua vez, parece retirado de alguma obra de Martins Pena (1815 - 1848), o que indica ser expressão muito antiga. Penso que o Martins Pena baseou suas historietas, em casos ocorridos no interior fluminense mesmo, visto que vivia na capital do Império.
Martins Pena – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

Fico imaginando se da farsa não se passou à realidade e ficamos a acreditar que muitas pessoas falam assim, quando parece algo muito restrito e, muitas vezes, dito em tom jocoso.


----------



## Archimec

Em Portugal ouvi muitas vezes "ela está no seu estado interessante", mas entretanto muito tempo passou.
"embuchada(o)", em P. não é/era sinónimo de "grávida": conheci o termo com o significado de "incomodado por ter comido demasiado", ou com o significado dado por Carfer no #7.
P.S. Em meios rurais eu ouvia "ela está prenhe".


----------



## André Luiz Arruda

Não é tão comum. As vezes algumas pessoas vão falar isso numa conversa entre amigos sobre uma pessoa querida que está grávida. Mas em todo caso nunca use esse termo com quem não tem intimidade pois pega mal demais. Esse termo tem tom de brincadeira aqui e não se brinca com quem você não conhece pois é falta de educação.


----------



## Alentugano

Outra expressão relativa à gravidez que ouvi por aqui algumas vezes (sempre dita por homens) e que me soou muito rude/grosseira é: fulana de tal levou um pontapé (chute) nas costas. :\


----------

